# TT question.



## the Trent Tuckers (Feb 15, 2004)

let me ask you guys a question, I've been on other message boards and people keep saying that TT hasnt played well b/c of "lack of chemistry". my question is, does him missing shots have anything to do with chemistry? I mean the other night he missed like 3 open shots. If u can hit a jumper, its got nothing to do with chemistry. 
i think that in the long run hes gonna be a good player for this team, but I guess im used to vh who could hit a jumper.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

By TT, do you mean Trent Tucker?


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> By TT, do you mean Trent Tucker?


I'm pretty sure he means Tim Thomas.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

I dont think its a about chemistry. The guy cant shoot, and just isnt overall as good as KVH is. He could work out for this team, but I just dont think we made an upgrade at all at the sf spot. Even I. Thomas said that if it was straight up Tim Thomas for KVH he doesnt think he would have made that trade, and that Nazr was what made the trade go down. People underestamate the jump shot. No is not as good looking as a dunk, and yes you want people who can get inside but you also need solid jump shooters. KVH was a solid jump shooter, who could also get inside and dunk it and he could also post up smaller sf's. Tim Thomas can post up smaller sf's and can dunk it but cant shoot or rebound. If a team plays the zone on us then we are screwed, because Tim Thomas, Marbury, Anderosn, Penny, and Williams and gonna be forced to take jump shots and they are'nt great from out there by any means. Marbury is very streaky and the rest just dont hit open shots. Lastly, I dont know if im the only one, but it really bothers me that Tim Thomas is so athletic and 6'10 and he cant even grab more than 4 rebound a game. What is that all about? the 6'4 less athletic J.Kidd averages 2 more rebounds a game than this kid does. He is a slacker and people can say that he has more talent than KVH but he slacks off, but what good is that talent if he dsent use it? Long can people say he has potentail? When does that potential go away? Two season from now is he still gonig to have potential when he is still averaging the same amount of points and rebounds? I like the guy but he just isnt making our team better, I.Thomas got trigger happy and now we're going to have to pay for it.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i agree with what your sayng, but when we first got keith, we had a laundry list of things we didnt like about his game too. after a long while he got our respect. Im willing to give tim a chance. this guy was once a sharpshooter, back when Ray and Sam were still on the team. he just needs to try harder


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

Your nuts....he was never a sharpshooter. I have watched him since college. Just a tall, athletic dude that did well one year in college and was drafted on potential....which he has not developed. He has got to be the worst 6'10 rebounder in the league. And guys said KVH was soft?......No defense, no stroke, no rebounding..exactly why did we need him when nobody else was trying to get him? Now we are really screwed...no cap room forever, no real starting center, no draft choices, no trade bait, no scoring small forward, and a hobbled shooting guard. This is really bad.....


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

dam alfa..its not that bad...i cant believe losing KVH would bring about such doom and gloom...i am not saying it was a good trade,but lets give it 10 games..so far they are 1-1....The problem isnt all TT..its Shandon and Penny shooting as well...I dont think we needed both Houston and KVH...But we definetly need one shooter....

If Houston retires (hypothetically) due to injury,does hes mega contract come off the books??


----------



## the Trent Tuckers (Feb 15, 2004)

Truth, if Houston retires due to injury I think we'd have to pay a percentage of his contract, probably a large percent. Thats what screwed us when Longley and LJ retired cause we still had to pay their contracts. 
I really hope H2o comes along. Its funny though that after the great season he had last year, this happens.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Knicks are 1-1 with Tim Thomas and in the first game he rarely played and in the 2nd game if I am not mistaken the entire team except Marbury played like dog crap. Are we truly blaming Tim for what happened against Utah? If you ask me the entire team came out flat.

We need a little bigger sample size of games to feel this out about T squared.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I LOVE NY....you are judged minute by minute...I just want Thomas to take it to the hole and get nasty....


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> I just want Thomas to take it to the hole and get nasty....


You mean the way Van Horn used to?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

nah,van horn lost his hops the last 3 years...And i am being serious..did you watch him his first 3 yeard in the league????

I want just one knick to come storming down the lane and dunk it on someones head....


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

One thing to keep in mind about TT. Last game his shooting sucked, but he still scored 17 points. How? Free throws.

This team has the hights FT % in the league but is one of the lowest at attemps. Lots of attempts show me a desire to make something happen even when his shot is off. I give the guy credit for trying to find a way.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

And KVH was doing just that. He was agressive..hard dunks and athletic finishes mixed with timely bombs. He still has great hops...why do you think he doesn't? Not everyone chooses to play so far above the floor when they don't have to. Marbury can leap but I watch him lay it in..as do plenty of others. Dunking in traffic is a great way to get hurt...save it for when it's message time. BTW, I am not blaming TT for the losses. I am only saying that he is a far inferior player than KVH and lacks certain abilities that Keith had. Rebounding and scoring come to mind. Ialso firmly believe that any team must have AT LEAST 2 players that are consisitent long range threats. Show me any team winning on a high level that does not have at least that many.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Alfa,Van Horn lost alot of his hops,I think since the ankle injuries..I am a Van Horn supporter by the way..I am going to research your two shooter theory...

As for TT,can we PLEASE give the guy 10 games....I have not seen enough of him to make any decisions..I think hes gonna break out today


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>alphadog</b>!
> Ialso firmly believe that any team must have AT LEAST 2 players that are consisitent long range threats. Show me any team winning on a high level that does not have at least that many.


New Jersey Nets.


----------



## the Trent Tuckers (Feb 15, 2004)

So far TT stinks.
One thing I dont get is: is athleticism more important than shooting? I mean whenever I hear anyone talk about the trade, they say the Knicks got more athletic. No1 talks about them losing a good shooter. I dont even like VH, and i cant believe that I didnt want him to leave. If u guys watched the game today they showed VH's numbers compared to these 2 guys, and they barely out score/rebound him.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

DJ....The Nets have Kittles...Kidd is nearly as good from 3 as Marbury...the shooter off the bench(I forget his name)...Jefferson has improved to the point where it is not a shock when he hits one. Granted, they are closest to the exception, but they are also a freaky fast athletic TEAM which the Knicks and all but the Kings and maybe Dallas are not.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> Alfa,Van Horn lost alot of his hops,I think since the ankle injuries..I am a Van Horn supporter by the way..I am going to research your two shooter theory...
> 
> As for TT,can we PLEASE give the guy 10 games....I have not seen enough of him to make any decisions..I think hes gonna break out today


nope, he aint break out. Van Horn has enough hops, you dont remember those spin move towards the baseline with a dunk finish or reverse lay up?


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Bottom line is this*

For the last several years this team has needed a true scoring sf. We finally got one in KVH who was playing his best overall ball in his career. He was another piece that we no longer needed. The fact that he could play pf and create matchup problems at that position made him even more valuable. Now we have TT who is nobody's answer at the 3. Sooo......now we have another hole to fill and no possible way to fill it. Let's see...we need a shooting guard(Alan's best days are behind him and his health will forever be an issue)..a small forward(TT? Please....hasn't everyone seen enough to know what Buck fans have known for a while?)..a starting center(no offense from NM and no legs left on Mutombo). Someone tell me how we are going to get better. No one to trade...no picks(and it looks like the Suns may end up with a lottery pick from us this year), I forgot to ask how we become a defensive team with AH and TT....not good at all. Truth.....7 games to go....


----------

